# Need advice on finding work either out of state or out of country



## jerrykobes (Apr 21, 2006)

I live north of Chicago and I finished college with a degree in Network Technologies. I also received the CompTIA A+/Network+ certifications. Even with that experience I have been unable to get even the most basic work in the IT field. I believe that this is because I don't have any hands-on experience other than working on my own home computers and routers.

Does anyone know what I can do to get experience or work? I don't care if it’s out of state or country. I just need to find something, and no one is replying to my resume submissions locally. Are there any states that are in greater demand of IT Technicians? Also, is it easier to get a job out of country, and if so, how would I go about that? Also, how does the language barrier work with jobs in other countries?

Another thing that has popped up a couple of times is possibly doing IT work for the Peace Corps. However, I have had a couple of people tell me that the work the Peace Corps would give me is low skill and that no business would care to see it on a resume. Is that true? Is going into the Peace Corps a good or bad idea?

Does anyone have any suggestions??? I’m willing to do almost anything.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Sum Yung Guy (Jul 25, 2006)

Do a few years in the army. My Job is 25U: Signal Support Systems Specialist, which is a general tech job. You can get a job in just networking as a 25B: Information Systems Operator-Analyst.
Both those jobs require secret security clearances. So once you get out in 2 to 4 years and you got a security clearance and government experience and your degree, finding a good job should be no problem.

If your degree is a 4 year degree you could join the army as an officer and make a boatload more money then I do


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can try looking on job-hunting websites such as Monster.com where employers post jobs you can apply for. There are other websites out there (Monster is just an example), so do a bit of searching. Also look out for volunteer opportunities as well - they may not pay, but they do go on your resume and you can develop references.

Since you have no work experience, you may need to start on something low on the food chain like helpdesk. Once you have a job and are working for a while it becomes easier to find the job of your choice.


----------

